# Buying Cheap Gillette Blades Online



## cosmino (20 May 2008)

I need to use a new razor blade everytime I shave, as my stubble is very coarse and if I dont use a fresh blade everytime, I end up tugging on hairs, and get a rash. The obvious problem is the cost involved! Its costing me around 18 euro a week to get a pack of 8 mach 3 turbos in Tesco.

Ive ordered on ebay in the past, but the blades I received were fakes. Last night i was searching on google, and a site called Jazzano.com is offering blades at good rates, but I dont want to be stung again, like I was on ebay.
Has anyone ordered from them, or know of any other source for blades. 
ps dont tell me thomas street in Dublin - a friend bought blades on the street stalls there and thought they were great. but i checked them, and they were obvious fakes when compared to a box of real gillette blades - dragged across the skin also, and the blue and white strip for lubrication was hard plastic, and not lubricant!


----------



## Jack The Lad (20 May 2008)

That looks like a great deal... if it's for real.

I found this very recent reference to the site. But then again, the guy who owns Jazzano could have written it. That's the world wide web for you!

[broken link removed]

And this... (scroll down to the first reply)

http://www.weeklygripe.co.uk/a156.asp

... maybe worth taking a chance?


----------



## LaserLips (20 May 2008)

I use an electric razor first, then a blade and I can get about a week out of a single blade...


----------



## irishlinks (20 May 2008)

What foam or gel are you using? Have you tried any of those shaving oils ?


----------



## BRICKTOP (20 May 2008)

I suffered from the same problem and got the following tips and now easily get a week out of 1 Gillette sensor razor without shredding my face.

Shave after a shower, wet beard, apply shavinig oil to face first and then a layer of shaving foam. Rinse blade under scalding hot water and again each time you stroke.


----------



## gar123 (20 May 2008)

i use the king of shaves with tea tree oil

i come from a family of homer simpsons, as we shave it grows back! and i get about 4 days from a blade, i dont use foam as i find it clogs the blade up

i use sensor when i can find them and sensor excel when not, i actually find the little strip annoying and pointless


----------



## Purple (20 May 2008)

BRICKTOP said:


> I suffered from the same problem and got the following tips and now easily get a week out of 1 Gillette sensor razor without shredding my face.
> 
> Shave after a shower, wet beard, apply shavinig oil to face first and then a layer of shaving foam. Rinse blade under scalding hot water and again each time you stroke.


 That's what I do and I get a week out of each blade too.

(Are you me?  )


----------



## ClubMan (20 May 2008)

www.dealextreme.com sell some razor blades in case that's of any use?


----------



## Pique318 (20 May 2008)

I actually find Wilkinson Sword to be sharper and hold the sharpness longer than Gillette. I got one of their new Quattro jobbies (with the single blade on the reverse & clippers on the bottom) and it's excellent. I've a goatee so it's perfect for me.


----------



## BRICKTOP (20 May 2008)

Purple said:


> That's what I do and I get a week out of each blade too.
> 
> (Are you me?  )


 Don't think so.....but could be wrong.


----------



## LaserLips (20 May 2008)

irishlinks said:


> What foam or gel are you using? Have you tried any of those shaving oils ?


 

Started using shaving oils years ago (Total Shaving Solution Shaving Oil I think) and never looked back.


----------



## cosmino (20 May 2008)

Thanks for the info about shaving and prolonging the razor life etc. I went ahead and registered at Jazzano.com, but when I got to the payment page, it said that my region is currently unavailable - Ireland.

I sent them an email though, and they got back to me within around 20 minutes with a response, which basically says that they've just started advertising in the UK and Ireland, and that the response was so big, that they are undergoing a server upgrade to cater for the increased demand - and that orders in our region will be available from May28th. Also received a 10% special offer discount for registering, so will give them a go once they're back in action.

I asked them why their prices were so low and if they had something to back it up - and this is what they said -

Our offer is simple and logical:
-Offer dramatic savings on 100% Original Gillette products
-Provide fast and Free international delivery - (approximately 7 days for Ireland)
-Allow payment through our verified PayPal business account that has been in operation since 2004 with a 100% positive record after thousands of payments (click on the link at the top of the homepage, and login to your own paypal account, to see our status and information)

The offer will appeal to discerning customers like yourself, that can't see the logic of paying excessive prices for Gillette products, when there's a simple and reliable alternative. 

Our offer is made possible by the low overheads of ecommerce (email customer support, low real-estate costs), and by taking advantage of jurisdictions optimised for ecommerce, where we are exempt from tax derived from offshore sales - and can pass those savings along to our customers. We also buy large quantities, and have a low-cost advertising campaign that relies on satisfied customers and word of mouth
----
Sounds pretty legit. I'm also looking into electric shavers as a way of cutting down my costs: Ive found this one online, and it has gotten good reviews: Panasonic ES8109. It can be used in the shower or bath, and vibrates at 13000 RPM! Anyone have any experience with it? also looking at the philips coolskin - also can be used in the shower.


----------



## iggy (1 Jun 2008)

Cosmino, you sound like Desperate Dan from the Dandy!!!! hehe..Ever consider a blow torch like he did??


----------



## jnh (1 Jun 2008)

BRICKTOP said:


> Rinse blade under scalding hot water and again each time you stroke.



Rinsing a blade under scalding hot water will warp the blade and shorten the life of it. You should be using warm-hot, but not scalding hot water to rinse your blade.


----------



## Jack The Lad (1 Jun 2008)

*Forget Gillette*



Pique318 said:


> I actually find Wilkinson Sword to be sharper and hold the sharpness longer than Gillette. I got one of their new Quattro jobbies (with the single blade on the reverse & clippers on the bottom) and it's excellent. I've a goatee so it's perfect for me.


 
I'd promised myself a replacement for my Gillette Mach 3 Super-Turbo-Formula-One-Jet-Fighter razor, and on the basis of Pique's recommendation above, I went for the Wilkinson Sword Quattro, just for a change.

All I can say is that it is the best razor I've ever used. Beats Gillette hands down for closeness of shave and blade longevity. Fantastic piece of kit, and the little battery-trimmer on the other end of the razor is an additional bonus. Brilliant!

Thanks Pique!


----------



## cosmino (2 Jun 2008)

Yah Iggy something along the lines of a blowtorch would probably do the tick. Seriously considering getting the whole lot blasted off by the modern Version, intense pulsed light hair removal.I've ordered the mach 3 turbos in-the meantime on Jazzano.comso will let you know how I get on with the order. 43.99 for 32 mach3 turbos, which is around 30 yoyo cheaper than tesco, so looking forward to receiving the package. Has anyone had IPL for the beard, I definitely wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## cosmino (8 Jun 2008)

Received my order Friday from Jazzano.com, and well pleased with the service. took 7 days to arrive. Ive compared the blades with an old pack from tesco, and the blades are definitely original - also in performance, glides across the skin in true mach 3 fashion. The giveaway with the ebay fakes was the performance - they looked pretty legit, but I could immediately feel them drag on my skin so knew that something was amiss. pity i cant import cheap accommodation as easily, then it might actually be possible to save a couple of quid.


----------



## Delboy (10 Mar 2009)

lads

any update on where to get real mach 3 blades online. Jazzano.com seem to be selling only shirts these days. 
Anyone use any other site?


----------



## fobs (10 Mar 2009)

Ordered some from www.chemistdirect.co.uk for my other half and they are around £8. Ordered a good lot of stuff of them as the delivery is around £7. We saved over €50 on the stuff we ordered.


----------



## Omega (10 Mar 2009)

I also used Chemistdirect to get razor blades (Fusion) at very good prices and fast delivery. Beware of fake blades on eBay.


----------



## Hillsalt (10 Mar 2009)

Site looks good/ Will you post a message here when you get the stuff. If you reccommend the service, then I will use it too.


----------



## Purple (12 Mar 2009)

I just ordered blades from Chemist Direct. 8 Mach3 blades for £8.99, superquinn on-line price is €21.30.
I bought 4 packs, P&P was £7.50. That's €47 instead of €85.2... wow!


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

I know whenever I visit Asda they usually have special offers on, like two packs for so much. Very cheap. 

My beard causes an awful rash so have to keep it in check 

My only gripe with Chemist Direct is the price of postage, you have to spend a fair bit to get your moneys worth!


----------



## Complainer (4 Jan 2010)

Any updates on good sources for Gilette blaces?


----------



## Caveat (4 Jan 2010)

Got _Gillette Fusion_ blades for Christmas - they are really very good and although they are pricy, they are so good I might just stick with them.

A pack of 8 is £15 in Boots in NI which gives you an idea - but bear in mind each blade lasts much longer than most. A pack of 8 is easily 6 months supply for me.


----------



## nbaki82 (6 Jan 2010)

Old one, but really helpful, because I find Gilette Fusion Power razors extremely overpriced in stores. Would be good to find a good place for cheaper deals.


----------

